# Chocolate Tourney NOV 15th helps Flounder



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*November 15, 2008*​*5:30 am - 3:00 pm*​*$40 Entry Fee*​*Door prizes given out at weigh-in*​
Lutes Marine on Chocolate Bayou​​​*CATAGORIES*

*Black Jack Flounder****
Determined by length
Flounder must be between 14- 21"

*Flounder will only be accepted if alive and in good condition*

*Greatest combined Length of 2 Flounder**

Determined by combined Length, 

*Flounder must be ALIVE in good condition*

Minimum length 14" per fish


*Redfish with the most Spots*

Redfish must be in the SLOT 20" - 28"

*Spots must be bigger than a pencil eraser*



*Heaviest Speckled Trout*

Trout must exceed 15"

Determined by weight

*BONUS POT*​Free 2 person, guided fishing trip, for the 1st person to bring in a 10 fish limit, of live legal flounder&#8230;you do not have to enter the tournament to participate in the bonus pot. Plus any flounder you bring in ALIVE enters you in for door prizes



*All flounder are going to the Sea Center, flounder restocking program*



**No one fish may be used in more than one category*



*In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.*



_The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. _

​


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Where can we register and get the rules of the tourney?


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I would also be interested in seeing the rules. Will everyone be launching at Lutes or is it possible to trailer boats to another location?


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*LUTES Flounder Tournament*

I fished Chocolate Bayou yesterday evening. Caught a few flounder and put them all back for the tournament participants. I know where all going to have a great time Saturday.

JUSTIN_TIME: Lanuch anywhere you like from West Bay on up. Keep in mind that you must register at LUTES for the tournament. So the closer the better, plus LUTES is a very safe place to leave your vehicle and trailer.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

bouy37 said:


> I fished Chocolate Bayou yesterday evening. Caught a few flounder and put them all back for the tournament participants. I know where all going to have a great time Saturday.
> 
> JUSTIN_TIME: Lanuch anywhere you like from West Bay on up. Keep in mind that you must register at LUTES for the tournament. So the closer the better, plus LUTES is a very safe place to leave your vehicle and trailer.


Thanks for the info, bouy37. I plan to be there bright and early Saturday morning. It should be a great time!


----------



## killer minnow (Nov 6, 2008)

*by when do we to register?*

is there two man teams?can we register that morning?


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

killer minnow said:


> is there two man teams?can we register that morning?


From what I understand, you are only able to register the morning off and it is an individual tournament. Hope that helps. 

BTW - Nice avatar! One of my favorite baits...


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*LUTES Flounder Tournament*

Don't hold me to it, but I believe you can register early. I am sure that you can search LUTES on this this forum and get thier phone number from past tournaments. I also don't think this is a team style tournament. I think every entry will belong to the individual that turns it in (no matter how many people fish together).


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Man....I had no idea there was this many questions here...

You can register in person, and need cash, as the Marina takes no money from the entries......

We recomend you come over prior to the tournament morning.....as we will only take 75 fisherman for this event...

You have to check-in for the tournament in person.....but can put in where you like....

All of the FLOUNDER must be alive and in good condition for TPWD tanks....

This is an individulal tournament ....and everyone on your boat must register....

PM me you Email and I will send you the FLYER

The marina phone # is 

281. 393. 1021


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Hoping for a good turnout tomorrow. I will be doing my best to bring yall some nice flatties! :an2:
Trudy


----------

